# problème de ventilateur PB 17"



## 01ture78 (1 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour je suis nouveau sur ce forum et m'ayant semblé trés bien je vais vous soumettre ma question en esperant une avalanche de réponses.

J'ai acheté un powerbook il y a quelques semaines (apple expo).
17" 512ram 1,5ghz DD 5400tours 128Mo pour la carte mémoire et panther 10.3.5

Depuis le début le powerbook était trés silencieux, mais voila depuis quelques jours j'entend un son qui m'énerve. Ce son est celui du ventilateur qui tourne en permanence. Il n'est pas fort mais suffisant pour me rendre fou!!!

j'ai lu plusieurs post la dessus et je n'ai pas trouvé réponse à mon problème, auriez vous eu écho d'un défaut de fabrication ou aurais je fait un mauvaise manipulation? (a savoir que depuis les cinq jours ou il fait du bruit je n'ai qu'installé quelques logiciels et personnaliser ma configuration d'affichage)

Je vous remercie d'avance de vos réponses.


----------



## ceslinstinct (1 Novembre 2004)

01ture78 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour je suis nouveau sur ce forum et m'ayant semblé trés bien je vais vous soumettre ma question en esperant une avalanche de réponses.
> 
> J'ai acheté un powerbook il y a quelques semaines (apple expo).
> 17" 512ram 1,5ghz DD 5400tours 128Mo pour la carte mémoire et panther 10.3.5
> ...



Bonjour
Bienvenue sur MacGé.

Fait un test, place dans la barre des menus les logiciels 
Temperature Monitor et Menu Meter.
Le premier t'indique la température du processeur et le second l'activité de ce dernier.
Si tu est sans arret à plus de 75% c'est que il y a forte utilisation donc reffroidissement.

Fait le test et tien nous au courant.

@+


----------



## 01ture78 (1 Novembre 2004)

merci beaucoup de cette réponse rapide!!!!

Malheureusement je les statistiques indiquent 34 degrés et moins de 75% d'utilisations alors que le ventilateurs tourne toujours.

J'espere que ce n'est pas un problème matériel, bien que je le pense et surtour que je pense que je vais devoir renvoyer mon portable pour un temps indéfini.

Merci de vos réponses complémentaires au cas ou.


----------



## prodartist (2 Novembre 2004)

bonsoir, 
belle machine !!!    le ventilo tourne en permanence ??? 

le mien se met souvent en route mais pas plus que mobn ancien pc "compaq presario"

sinon essaies ici
http://www.powerbook-fr.com/accueil/index.php

c'est un site sur les powerboock

++ damien


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2004)

Et ben ,tu as exactement la meme machine que moi avec les meme options.

Moi le ventillo ne se met pas souvent en marche (en remarque, je n'ai pas encore fait de jeu avec).

Parfois ca me fait un peu peur, et je me demande si le ventillo n'est pas mort.
lol

Je dois dire que j'avais eu un probleme avec mon ancien portable surlequel j'avais mis une distri debian, qui avait du mal avec la gestion du ventillo, et qui ne le demarrai jamais. Alors ca laisse des traces.

En tout cas, je n'ai pas lu de post ou encore message d'apple qui parle de probleme sur les ventillo des PB 17".


----------



## 01ture78 (6 Novembre 2004)

<bonsoir tout le monde j'ai lu vos réponses et bien que vous ayez essayé de me remonter mon moral de switeur heureux d'avoir switcher mais malheureusement et décu d'avoir déja un problème sur cette si belle machine qu'est le powerbook!!! EH BIEN LE PROBLEME EST BIEN MATERIEL  D'APRES APPLE >>>> JE VAIS DONC DEVOIR L'ABANDONNER POUR UNE OU PLUSIEURS SEMAINES!!!!! grrrrrrrréééééééééé


M'enfin je vais me reporter sur gros et lourd pc pour lequel je passe plus de temps à formater et à enlever les virus ainsi qu'à écouter son insuportable nuisance sonore!!!!

Merci à tous.


----------



## Amophis (6 Novembre 2004)

Au passage c'est quoi le soft pour configurer l'affichage??? Tu modifie les fréquences de la carte vidéo (Core + Ram)?

Car si c'est ça, il est peu être là ton pb  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

Et ben je dois dire que la, vous commencer tous a me faire un peu peur, car je n'ai pas encore trop pousser mon PB, et j'entends meme pas de ventillo tourner.....

Es-ce que mon ventillo tourne, ou est-il si silencieux que je ne l'entends pas ???

Va falloir que je teste ca une fois mes ptits freres couchés


----------



## Amophis (8 Novembre 2004)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> Et ben je dois dire que la, vous commencer tous a me faire un peu peur, car je n'ai pas encore trop pousser mon PB, et j'entends meme pas de ventillo tourner.....
> 
> Es-ce que mon ventillo tourne, ou est-il si silencieux que je ne l'entends pas ???
> 
> Va falloir que je teste ca une fois mes ptits freres couchés




Perso, le ventilo de mon 15" ne s'enclenche que lorsque je lance des calculs sous iMovie par ex. mais il ne se lance que 15 ou 20s. Par contre je l'entend quand il se lance. Le reste du temps, rien (Safari; iTunes, Word, Excel....)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

Amophis a dit:
			
		

> Perso, le ventilo de mon 15" ne s'enclenche que lorsque je lance des calculs sous iMovie par ex. mais il ne se lance que 15 ou 20s. Par contre je l'entend quand il se lance. Le reste du temps, rien (Safari; iTunes, Word, Excel....)


 et ben me voila rassurer alors.

 Je me demande si mon ventillo c'est déja mis en route.

 En tou cas, c bon signe, la machine n'a jamais eu de probleme.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

ceslinstinct a dit:
			
		

> Temperature Monitor et Menu Meter.
> Le premier t'indique la température du processeur et le second l'activité de ce dernier.


 Ou pourrais-je trouver ces soft, car je suis nouveau dans le monde mac, et j'ai du mal a trouver de bons sites avec de bons utilitaires.

 Merci d'avance.


----------



## ceslinstinct (9 Novembre 2004)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> Ou pourrais-je trouver ces soft, car je suis nouveau dans le monde mac, et j'ai du mal a trouver de bons sites avec de bons utilitaires.
> 
> Merci d'avance.



Bonjour

Menu Meters
http://www.ragingmenace.com/software/menumeters/

Utilisation Menu Meters
http://www.cuk.ch/articles/tests/afftest.php3?aff=148

Température Monitor
http://www.bresink.de/osx/TemperatureMonitor.html

@+


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

Je te remercie bcp pour les liens.

 A bientot.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

Ben Ceslinstinct, je te remercie encore pour les liens, Menumeters est génial, par contre, il me fait un peu peur quand je vois le pourcentage de l'utilisation du proc qui varie bcp alors que parfois, je ne fais que taper du texte.

 Mais bon, c un utilitaire très agréable


----------



## ceslinstinct (10 Novembre 2004)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> Ben Ceslinstinct, je te remercie encore pour les liens, Menumeters est génial, par contre, il me fait un peu peur quand je vois le pourcentage de l'utilisation du proc qui varie bcp alors que parfois, je ne fais que taper du texte.
> 
> Mais bon, c un utilitaire très agréable



Bonjour

Il n'y a pas que le programme que tu utilise qui fait fonctionner le processeur, il y a tous ceux que tu as rajoutés qui se charge au démarrage et bien d'autres.
Alors pas d'inquiètude.
Tout dépend du programme que tu utilise.

@+


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

De toute facon, je ne m'en fais pas tant que ca, car mon PB fait tout ce que je lui demande de fare, et il le fait bien.

 C juste que parfois, on ne s'attends pas  a ce que le proc mouline autant.

 Mais bon, tout marche bien dans le meilleur des mondes, donc ca va!!


----------



## Amophis (10 Novembre 2004)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> De toute facon, je ne m'en fais pas tant que ca, car mon PB fait tout ce que je lui demande de fare, et il le fait bien.
> 
> C juste que parfois, on ne s'attends pas  a ce que le proc mouline autant.
> 
> Mais bon, tout marche bien dans le meilleur des mondes, donc ca va!!


  Hier soir g halluciné, j'avais en mm temps:

  Compression d'un dvd sur disque externe en FW800
  Ecoute iTunes
  Surf avec Safari
  Copie d'un cd de donnée sur le disque externe avec le lecteur Combo sur 15"
  Copie d'un cd de donnée sur le disque externe avec le graveur externe
  Lecture divx avec VLC
  Word et Excel en service + Konfabulator, iCal, Mail... classique koi

  Tout ça sans le moindre ralentissement, même pas sous iTunes..... 

  Mais bon là le ventilo, il se mettait en route qd mm. Mais je suis bluffé, le mm chose sur PC, mm pas la peine  

  I LOVE MY MAC


----------



## woulf (10 Novembre 2004)

fred.damoiseau a dit:
			
		

> Ou pourrais-je trouver ces soft, car je suis nouveau dans le monde mac, et j'ai du mal a trouver de bons sites avec de bons utilitaires.
> 
> Merci d'avance.



www.versiontracker.com est ton ami


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

Ben moi j'ai entendu mon ventillo pour la premiere fois aujourd'hui, quand j'ai fais le transfert de plusieurs gros fichier, et que je faisais un peu d'iTunes, de mozilla, de mail, et du word.

 Et ben, j'étais surpris par le silence, meme avec le ventillo.


----------



## 01ture78 (15 Décembre 2004)

Le voila de retour d'apple mon satané G4 (réparation trés rapide qui leur a pris une demi journée au max, retour sous deux jours)/

Eh bien le problème est toujours la!!!!!!!! 
Alors deux solutions :

- soit je suis trop pointilleux et j'entend des bruits que personne entend
- soit apple n'a rien fait et je vais devoir le renvoyer

Donner moi votre expérience si vous plait. Dites moi si votre powerbook a son ventilateur qui tourne en permanence en engendrant un léger bruit désagréable lorsque il n'y a aucun bruit autour de vous.
(exemple la je suis dans mon lit avec le mac et tout le monde dort autour et je n'entend que ce ventilateur sur la partie gauche)

Merki d'avance de toutes vos réponses. De mon coté je vais rappeler apple. :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2004)

Je ne sais pas ce que tu fais avec ton mac, mais moi, pour une utilisation standard, mon ventillo se met très peu en marche.
 Sinon, quand il se met en marche, il fait très peu de bruit. (le bruit quand je lis un dvd est bien plus audible que le bruit du ventillo).
 Es-ce que tu as vérifié l'utilisation de ton proc (si il est tout le temps supérieur a 75%, il y'a un probleme).
 Es-ce que le bruit intervient tout le temps, ou juste quand tu sollicite ton DD ?

 Tiens nous au courant.


----------



## Nonovich (17 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous,

  Même pb que 01ture78. Alubook 15 1GHz octobre 2003. Ventilo toujours éteint pendant presque 1 an.

 Puis un jour, à la 10.3.5 je crois, ventilo allumé en permanence dès l'allumage de l'ordi. La 10.3.6 n'a rien fait la 10.3.7 non plus.

 Y-a-t-il comme sur les systèmes 8 et 9 des moyens de repartir avec des paramètres par défauts (zapper la PRAM, ...) ? Est-ce que cela pourra résouodre ce pb ?

  Merci des réponses ou piste.


----------



## alexfr69 (20 Décembre 2004)

J'ai le même problème avec un 12". Le ventilateur fonctionne en permanence, dès le démarrage, et ce même si les températures sont basses. Voir :

http://discussions.info.apple.com/webx?14@966.3C8Ra8LtFby.2@.689fec7e
http://discussions.info.apple.com/webx?14@29.UCbxacN9FTc.0@.689f8997


----------



## macaml (20 Décembre 2004)

juste une question stupide au passage  :rose: 
Ton pb de ventilo serais pas lié à la température de la pièce?
je dis ça car mon bureau est devant un radiateur, alors obligé,
depuis quelque jours mon ventilo on l'entend un peu


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

macaml a dit:
			
		

> juste une question stupide au passage  :rose:
> Ton pb de ventilo serais pas lié à la température de la pièce?
> je dis ça car mon bureau est devant un radiateur, alors obligé,
> depuis quelque jours mon ventilo on l'entend un peu


 Effectivement, la température ambiante est un facteur important.
 Mais faut dire que l'utilisation aussi.
 Donc si on fait un Virtual PC, qui utilise au moins 80% du proc, alors le ventillo tourne en permanence.
 Alors il faut définir l'environement extérieur, et l'utilisation de la machine pour pouvoir déceller si cela est normal ou pas .


----------



## alexfr69 (20 Décembre 2004)

Il faut installer TemperatureMonitor pour voir si le ventilo tourne lorsque tout est en dessous de 40° C. C'est mon cas... (Ou alors voir si après une nuit de refroidissement les ventilos s'enclenchent dès le démarrage).


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2004)

Ben moi le ventillo ne s'enclenche pas souvent.
 par contre, je trouve que Firefox bouffe pas mal le proc en surf surf le net


----------



## Nonovich (21 Décembre 2004)

La mise en fonctionnement du ventilo se fait immédiatement au démarrage même s'il fait froid.

Le problème n'est donc pas la température de la pièce ou l'appli utilisée dans mon cas ou celui de 01ture78 ou alexfr69 si j'ai bien compris.

Le problème est bien le fonctionnement dès le démarrage de l'ordi et non pas après un temps d'utilisation.

Merci tout de même pour votre aide.


----------



## Alumineux (24 Décembre 2004)

J'ai la même configuration matérielle que toi et en effets le ventilo tourne assez souvent. Mais avec quelques réglages dans l'économiseur d'énergie (dans les prefs système) tout rentre dans l'ordre. Sauf, bien entendu lors de la lecture d'un DVD (très pratique pour chauffer le duvet, lors d'une escapade au chalet par -20°)

>EH BIEN LE PROBLEME EST BIEN MATERIEL D'APRES APPLE >>>

Où as-tu vu que Apple reconnaissait que c'était un problème matériel? As-tu l'adresse d'un article là-dessus?


----------

